# 2005 Specialized Roubaix Comp Triple Upgrades



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

I am thinking of getting a 2005 54 cm Specialized Roubaix Comp Triple. The LBS mentioned that it is willing to swap out any of the components. Since you cannot get a factory Roubaix with a Dura-Ace Triple gruppo, I am settling on the Ultrgra triple. Being a weight weenie, I am interested in upgrading the stem, handlebar, wheelset and saddle to get the bike lighter to compensate for the heavier Ultegra's. Does anyone have better, lighter, cheaper, more durable, more reliable components or other components to suggest instead of these?

Stem:	FSA OS-115 Road Stem, 7075 alloy, 100mm length, 31.8mm clamp diameter, +6 degrees	125g	$120
Handlebar:	Easton EC90 Equipe Carbon, 42cm center-to-center, 31.8mm diameter	200g	$180
Wheelset:	American Classic CR-420, 700c, 1450g $750	
Saddle	WTB Rocket V Team, Ti rails 210g	$90
Pedals	Shimano PD-7800	277g	$190


----------

